# The countdown for Jinx... *UPDATE* Jinx died! Heart Broken.



## New_image

One baby foaled, one baby to go.










Our sixteen year old bay sabino Thoroughbred mare Jinx is "due" May 4th. Her birthday is May 5th so I think she should shoot for that, how cute! Jinx has had one previous foal, he is a smokey brown colt who was born in 2010, sired by Guaranteed Gold. 

Jinx is in foal to our Guaranteed Gold son this time around.


These pictures are all a couple of weeks old but nothing has changed yet. No dropped belly, no loose muscles, no bagging up. Shes as cool as can be currently 320 days.


----------



## Piaffe

What a stunning mare!


----------



## Kelly22790

I think May 6th...colt.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Beautiful girl 

Has a lot more spunk than most in her condition :lol:


----------



## New_image

SunnyDraco said:


> Beautiful girl
> 
> Has a lot more spunk than most in her condition


 
You wouldn't beleive it if you saw it, she hasn't slowed down at all yet. She was running laps around four acres today trying to get someone, anyone, to join her. Sigh, when no one would run with her she started jogging sideways next to my Percheron like a race horse being ponied. Give it a rest Jinx! Lets focus on something like... bagging up. I fear that the foal is going to come out looking like a pug dog with all of the quick starts and stops she does in a day. She makes it difficult to get a nice series of side shots unless shes haltered so uh, you can tell how big her belly is in the picture of her leaping in the air right? :lol: Get used to it, thats about how she foaled the last time. Always showing off. Always.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Dilute Foal...Born in...May 2012.

LoL

Okay, seriously...

Palomino Sabino Filly...May 13th.


----------



## New_image

333 days :wave:

Still spunky and I don't think she is planning to feed this baby.


----------



## texasgal

I just hope baby can keep up with her! LOL.


----------



## CLaPorte432

She's such a beautiful mare.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Do you know how long she went with the last one? Maybe she does all her bagging after delivery, so it doesn't slow her down with discomfort


----------



## countryryder

What a pretty mare!


----------



## Cacowgirl

What a spunky mare! Looking forward to foal pics!


----------



## New_image

SunnyDraco said:


> Do you know how long she went with the last one? Maybe she does all her bagging after delivery, so it doesn't slow her down with discomfort


You know, I don't. The farm wasn't known for keeping fantastic track of these things. All I know is that she was out with the rest of the horses and they did not think that she was going to foal soon. They went to town and were just driving up the driveway coming home and saw her. They had just enough time to run across the pasture and catch the colt before she dropped him on his head (she foaled standing up, which sounds like her.)


----------



## SunnyDraco

Perhaps they didn't think she would foal soon because her udder was small? Poor boy was about to get brain trauma at birth. Hope she lays down this time


----------



## New_image

340 days...










No changes in udder developement. But I did noticed that her vulva went from not relaxed at all this morning to very relaxed and dark pink this evening.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Come on baby number two!


----------



## New_image

This baby is NEVER coming out... 353 days and no intentions on foaling soon...


----------



## equiniphile

Sheesh, she's sure hanging in there!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Guess that means you can sleep easy tonight because she is waiting for you to get a good nights rest


----------



## MangoRoX87

Oh my gosh COME ON!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ali M

Wow! I can't believe she hasn't gone yet! She sounds spunky, like that bucking pic.  Is there still no progress?


----------



## New_image

There is a small bag, I can easily express sticky fluid. Her belly has dropped a little, there was a lot of baby movement a few days ago. I'd put her two weeks out yet though. Now that I put that in writing Jinx is sure to foal this evening or in another thirty days...

She still has her moments and certainly likes to get up n go yet but she is slowing down. She'll be in super shape after running that belly around!


----------



## BellaMFT

Can't wait to see baby pictures.


----------



## amp23

Love her coloring, such a pretty girl. Can't wait to see a baby!


----------



## New_image

I am going to miss this foaling due to just plain giving up on waiting!

363 days.

The good news is she IS planning on feeding the baby. If there is a baby. :shock: Jury is still out on that...

The slowing down was short lived, she is back in full spazz mode these past few days.

I am going to join her in full spazz mode if this continues. But, she is steadily lining up the "signs". We are getting closer!


----------



## SunnyDraco

The upside down udder shot is a little disorienting but at least she is looking the part now


----------



## Tejas

Awe i cant wait to see this mare's baby. This is exciting. Do you have her on MARESTARE.COM ?


----------



## countryryder

Ah,she's so beeeoootiful!


----------



## New_image

Sunny - Lovin' the upside down look huh? My computer loads any good strait photo, ONLY when taken holding the camera a certain way, upside down. It drives me up a wall. I have pictures saved to my computer "rotated crooked" so they will upload strait. I didn't catch this one until after I posted it and then I said the heck with it :lol:

I do not have her on marestare. I WISH we had a camera in the barn. I'm old fashion, sleep in the barn when the mare gets close. These are our first foals since my colt born in 2005 and will be the last for quite some time (unless I rescue a mare who happens to be in foal) so I never did invest in a camera.


----------



## Tejas

I hope you are able to get pix of the newborn!


----------



## Fahntasia

countryryder said:


> Ah,she's so beeeoootiful!


I agree, stunning mare, can't wait for baby pics!


----------



## SaddleStrings

Subbing!!! Gotta see this little baby! She's a beautiful mare!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, you must be dieing to see this baby, lol. Would love to see some new pics of your dun filly! How is she doing?


----------



## New_image

Possibly turning into a smokey brown filly thats how! 

I had the vet out to do coggins tests yesterday, on some of the herd that will be for sale, he was surprised that we THIS far in and we have little to know signs of foaling. Shes just as happy as can be over baking baby. That means its a sabino, spots take longer in the oven... right?


----------



## cmarie

I'm not sure about spots but boys bake longer than girls.


----------



## New_image

I was kidding :lol:


----------



## cmarie

I know you were, it seems everyone is going over this year, all 4 of mine that have foal did.


----------



## New_image

Day 370... ... ...


----------



## amp23

Wow she is huge... Day 370 sounds so big. Hope she pops soon!


----------



## TrueColours

Wow! Just seeing thsi thread now

370 and STILL holding?! :shock: Man oh man - she sure likes to torture you doesnt she?! I think the record I heard was 380-something days. Hope she isnt trying to break that one!


----------



## Joie

TrueColours said:


> Wow! Just seeing thsi thread now
> 
> 370 and STILL holding?! :shock: Man oh man - she sure likes to torture you doesnt she?! I think the record I heard was 380-something days. Hope she isnt trying to break that one!


417 is the longest recorded gestation resulting in a live foal. Settle in for the long haul, kid.


----------



## New_image

Donna, Joie... I will like you two to kindly NOT give Jinx any more ideas.

She is exactly the personailty to say "All I have to do is make it to 418 days? I can do that!" 

At this rate I think my Percheron will foal before Jinx.


----------



## Rachel1786

I can't believe she is still holding that baby in there! Ugh what is she waiting for, Christmas!


----------



## TrueColours

Ha ha - I was WAY off then Joie! :lol:

I think that would be kinda cool if Jinx *DID* set a new record! 

Come on girl - you can do it! :lol:


----------



## Jumperforjoy

Awe haha just found this thread, silly mare she really is trying for the record 

Hope to see. Bouncing baby SOON :lol:


----------



## TrueColours

STILL nothing?! :shock:


----------



## New_image

No baby.


----------



## Kayella

Holy Horse Hooters! Jeez she's got a rack. :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432

I don't think she's pregnant. I think you over-feed. ;-)


----------



## Piaffe

Oh goodness Jinx! 

What day is she on? Over 370 right?


----------



## palominolover

Wowza. She looks ready to burst. What is she waiting for?:shock: On a happier note, she is a STUNNING, STUNNING mare, and that stallion is just gorgeous. I'm really looking forward to this foal.


----------



## New_image

375.... 

I think shes hoping to set a record. Let me correct that statement. I think she _was _hoping to set a record, she is beginning to be very un-comfortable. Poor girl, I think shes over it and on our side now. Baby, however, clearly hasn't gotten the memo.


----------



## HeatherGavitt

I wanna see a baby! Come on mama!


----------



## MissKriss

Gorgeous momma you've got there!! I cant wait to see this baby 

Congrats by the way!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frizzy

She beautiful, Hope the foalie comes soon


----------



## arrowsaway

How did you register your mare? A friend and I were debating, she says the jockey club won't accept sabino and I looked it up, she's right. Just curious! Sorry if it's already been stated.

She's beautiful nonetheless, and I can't wait to see what promises to be a lovely foal!


----------



## CLaPorte432

The JC does accept colored horses.


----------



## Asama

Beautiful mare! Cannot wait to see what she's cooking in there. must be something right special if it's taking so long!


----------



## Joie

arrowsaway said:


> How did you register your mare? A friend and I were debating, she says the jockey club won't accept sabino and I looked it up, she's right. Just curious! Sorry if it's already been stated.
> 
> She's beautiful nonetheless, and I can't wait to see what promises to be a lovely foal!


That is incorrect. Where did you look that up?


----------



## arrowsaway

https://www.registry.jockeyclub.com/registry.cfm?page=dotRegistryIdentifyThoroughbred

It doesn't say sabino is accepted anywhere.
I'm simply asking for clarification.


----------



## texasgal

arrowsaway .. they might not recognize the color as "sabino" .. but they register the horse. She is probably registered as "base color" with x-face and/or leg markings...

Hope that helps.


----------



## Joie

^^^ Exactly. "Sabino" isn't a color. In fact, I believe that Jinx would be considered dominant white? Have to ask the experts. The white markings are listed as exactly that, white markings.


----------



## CLaPorte432

She's sabino. Not dominant white.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Some registries don't recognize patterns, but that doesn't mean they will not register them.

And sabino is a coat pattern, which causes the roaning/jagged spots.


----------



## Joie

CLaPorte432 said:


> She's sabino. Not dominant white.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you certain? Because I am 99.9% sure that Puchilingui was Dominant White. It would make sense that she is as well.


----------



## New_image

I'm not sure about the dominant white question but yes, she is registered as a "bay or brown" with X markings threw the Jockey Club.

As already answered, they'll take the horses with color they just aren't registered as such. 

On the up side... still no baby. Had the vet out (AGAIN) and he says not to worry (AGAIN).


----------



## TrueColours

> How did you register your mare? A friend and I were debating, she says the jockey club won't accept sabino and I looked it up, she's right.
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/countdown-jinx-120033/page6/#ixzz1xXfYUm6E[/QUOTE]
> 
> Of course the JC will register "coloured horses". They just dont call them splash, frame, sabino, Dominant White, etc. They just call them bay, chestnut, etc
> 
> Jinx is Dominant White and not sabino. The entire Puchilingui line is DW (the ones with colour)
> 
> Now - having said that, DW can and will cover up frame, splash, sabino, etc so its also entirely possible that she is something else underneath the DW as well and you would know either by testing for it, or if the DW didnt come through in the foal but another pattern did
> 
> The all white DW Arctic Blue stallion by Panoramic out of an Airdrie Apache mare inherited the DW from the dam and the splash gene from Panoramic. But no one knew he was splash until he produced 2 splash foals and then we knew that Panoramic was passing on the splash gene and Blue had it hiding under all the white
> 
> Its like Christmas when these babies pop out = you never know what you are going to get at times!


----------



## CLaPorte432

I apologize for giving wrong information. I've always thought this was DW. Where the white covers the majority of the body.










Jinx has that classic sabino pattern. The freckling, stockings, white face, under belly, roaning etc.

Is there a genetic test for DW?


----------



## Chiilaa

CLaPorte432 said:


> I apologize for giving wrong information. I've always thought this was DW. Where the white covers the majority of the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jinx has that classic sabino pattern. The freckling, stockings, white face, under belly, roaning etc.
> 
> Is there a genetic test for DW?


The more they test, the more they learn. There are tests for I think 5 DW strains, with, last I checked, 12 different mutations of DW.

DW and sabino can mimic each other... Or... Those horses we have been calling sabino all this time are some mutation of DW. I am personally leaning toward the second one, the more I look, the more certain I am that it is the case. My classic example is Clydesdales - I am in the camp of believing that their "sabino roaning" is actually DW.


----------



## Chiilaa

Also wanted to add, that it's not surprising that they share characteristics. DW and Sabino are both KIT mutations. KIT loves to be mutated apparently lol.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Thank you Chiilaa. I know very little about DW.

I am curious about Clydes now...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrueColours

Yeah- its confusing for sure isnt it? Its kinda like the case of "If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, waddles like a duck, it still might be a chicken instead!" :lol:

There was a thread started on another board about are there any maximally expressed sabino's or are all of them classified as DW's now? And the overwhelming response was that no - there ARE still all white or near all white sabino's that are not DW's and genetic testing is the only way to determine what you are seeing and dealing with

We do know that certain lines tend to be producing DW's, so when you hear Puchilingui or Airdrie Apache you can be reasonably certain that it is DW you are dealing with

Confused now more than ever?! :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa

KIT mutations are fun, am I right?


----------



## CLaPorte432

No, your wrong! And confusing... ;-) just kidding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

Oh yes. SO fun.. 

My poor vet looks defeated when its coggins test time!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Any baby??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

....what baby?


----------



## texasgal

Good Lord ....... *shakes head*


----------



## SoldOnGaited

She sure is a beauty. Looks like she'll be going soon too...but then again, we've all been thinking that for some time now ha ha


----------



## Soulofhorse

WOW ! I just found this thread and my first thought was "hope my mare won´t do the same"  (I´m planning to cover her next spring).
Did your vet check the mare for twins? Such a long pregnancy is really unusual, I wish you to have a beautiful and healthy foal and keep your nerves of steel :wink:.

I´m from the Czech Republic and horse breeders here believe hat the longer pregnancy means a colt to be born, shorter indicates a filly. It´s the same belief all around the world, isn´t it?


----------



## New_image

We did have her confirmed in foal, so this is (give or take a few days) a correct due date. And unless the vets were wrong, nope, no twins! 

I am hoping she decides soon is a good time to foal, shes starting to worry mommy... I feel I have been patient long enough!


----------



## Kayella

It's taking longer to put all that color on the baby


----------



## MangoRoX87

This baby better come out saddle broke...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wranglerman

It does notmatter what gender the foal will be, as long as it is healthy, and I wish you the greatest success with your mare.

Will you be taking her to a foaling centre or will it be a home birth?


----------



## TrueColours

Still nothing huh?!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Gah now?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

Nope. No baby. No signs of a baby any time soon. No relaxed vulva, no wax. "Milk" is pale yellow, not sticky. One very tired and over it mommy mare though, poor girl.


----------



## TrueColours

Coming into this horrid heat wave we are going to have the next couple of days, you'd think she'd be thinking of ways to pop that baby out herself!

Nothing yet, huh?!


----------



## New_image

I was hoping the thunderstorms over the past two days would get her. No such luck. But with the heat and the bugs little miss "hates to be stalled" begged to come in because shes to fat to swat flies. So shes in a stall, on fresh straw, with a fan, hopefully thinking about foaling.


----------



## Northernstar

Haven't had time to be on the Forum for soooo long!! Glad I didn't miss any of your recent foaling, and will try to make a point of logging on a little more now!
Yes, this heat is really something, even up here on the 'mountain'!! Looks like we're in for a nice break thursday.....
Can't wait until she has that foal!!!! 
Best of luck from your neighbor, Northern Star


----------



## myhorsesonador

Good gosh momma, pop that thing out! That better be one fancy colored baby with the time she is taking to cook that thing!


----------



## MangoRoX87

What is the day count??


----------



## Joie

MangoRoX87 said:


> What is the day count??


387, I believe.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Oh come on!


----------



## Wild Heart

Any updates?

I'm thinking she might be able to hold out till 418.


----------



## New_image

Nothing exciting to report. 

387 days, correct.

I just read somewhere that the longest "normal" pregnancy was 445 days? I will slap Jinx if she tires to up that mares recored.


----------



## MuStRiDe

Poor girl!! Shes really hanging in there :lol:


----------



## TrueColours

I would NOT want to be the one on foal watch for this one ... :shock:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

But it'll be so worth the wait.. right?  :wink:


----------



## Piaffe

Oh my goodness Jinx! You must have to roll around instead of walk. Better keep Guinness World Records number handy


----------



## New_image

Well Jinx over heard my husband and I talking about me going downstate this weekend. Her bag is a little larger yet, milk is a little thicker and sticky, vulva finally starting to relax. There goes MY weekend..... 

These are from a couple of days back, 



























Oh poor girl...


----------



## MangoRoX87

Poor Jinx  she is massive!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaHalford

I don't want to laugh, but really? This is getting ridiculous...


----------



## MangoRoX87

I'm giving it another 1-3 weeks......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

*Its A Colt!*

393 days later.... We have a beautiful bouncing baby boy.

Jinx had him sometime shortly after my 2:30AM check. I came out early this morning to an extra horse. Both mom and colt are doing well. He is already his mothers son, full.of.it! Thats great news though since he has to keep up with her somehow :lol:

I have never seen a new born chestnut or palomino sooooo which is he? I've been telling folks he is a chestnut.

His barn name is Hijinx.. pictures, anyone?


















Thanks mom...

















Trotting









Bouncing









Crashing









Snoozing


----------



## New_image

I LOVE that his face marking is "a thought bubble"


----------



## countryryder

What a handsome little man!


----------



## MissKriss

OH MY GOODNESSS!!! BEAUTIFUL COLT!


and i loveeeee the pictures!! Good job Jinx 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose

GORGEOUS little boy! To me he looks more champagne but I'll let the color experts decide!


----------



## Piaffe

He is adorable!! 

Is there any chance he could be champagne? That is what he looks like to me!

Next...I would guess palomino,but I'm not a color expert....


----------



## AnnaLover

Congrats!!!  No doubt palomino, though a dark one


----------



## Kayella

He is gorgeous! I was actually thinking champagne, as well.  Though, I honestly have no idea LOL


----------



## Skyseternalangel

OMG he is so incredibly handsome.. I love that deep colour! Reminds me of caramel... mmmmmmmm

I vote his name is Carmello :lol:


----------



## texasgal

Wow .. of all the colors .. didn't see THAT coming!

He's very cute ... and special! I know Jinx is relieved!


----------



## barrelbeginner

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhh


----------



## CLaPorte432

Finally!!!! Im saying palomino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Congratulations on your beautiful little guy, he is well worth the long wait.


----------



## AnnaHalford

Oh, congrats! Jinx must be so relieved  He is lovely: I think I'd call him Apostrophe. Bit of a mouthful, though.

I am, however, sending warning thoughts that Quillay is not to consider Jinx's pregnancy as some kind of target...


----------



## tempest

Skyseternalangel said:


> OMG he is so incredibly handsome.. I love that deep colour! Reminds me of caramel... mmmmmmmm
> 
> I vote his name is Carmello :lol:


That would be an awesome name! Mouthwatering...mmmmm.


----------



## Drifting

Pretty boy! I can't wait to see what he looks like when he's older.. LOVE his color.


----------



## ladytaurean515

He's such a handsome little colt! Congrats!


----------



## Cacowgirl

A very handsome fellow-& such long legs! I'm sure his Mom is much relieved.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Congrats on such an adorable little boy! Well worth the stress


----------



## Rachel1786

He is so handsome, I love him. I agree with whoever said Carmello would be a good name for him!


----------



## amp23

VERY handsome colt! I absolutely love his color, though I couldn't tell you what it actually is or will look like once he sheds his foal coat! Congrats on a healthy mom and baby


----------



## Joie

Very handsome!! I would bet money on palomino! And hopefully a nice, dark gold one, too! Surprised at the lack of white!


----------



## trainerunlimited

He looks chestnut to me, but who knows? lol. My chesty baby looked a lot like him when born, but he could swing either way. What is his sire's color? Congrats on a baby, finally!!!!


----------



## AnnaLover

I'm 110% positive he's a palomino  Again, a dark one, but a palomino nonetheless. I've seen many foals look even much more so like a sorrel than him, but were in fact palominos. They matured dark and rich, but that's a good thing, right?!  Most definitely the wrong shade for a sorrel. Promise, promise, PROMISE he's a pally! Not a single doubt in my mind..

Yep.. palomino :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa

Looks palomino to me too, although his first shed might change that, but I doubt it. For those that are questioning champagne, as far as I am aware, it isn't present in Thoroughbreds.


----------



## AnnaLover

And without either parent being champagne, it's impossible for him to be. Plus, champagnes are born with bright blue eyes :wink:


----------



## TrueColours

Yay!!! Finally!

I am pretty certain he is palomino. He is too "peachy" looking to be chestnut but only DNA tests will tell you for sure

Congrats to everyone - most of all to poor Jinx!


----------



## TheMethod

GORGEOUS little man, haha! Well worth the wait, I am sure. I'm sure Mama is relieved. Poor girl!!


----------



## frizzy

congratz he's a beautiful lil boy and what a lovely colour


----------



## New_image

Thank-you, all. We are thrilled with the little fella! 

A palomino huh? Thats just what I ordered 

I was a bit suprised and taken back when I first saw him! He is super sweet, fiesty, BUSY.. the complete opposite of our first foal for the year, his sister. She is slow, hardly ever plays (thats just nonsence), total love bug. She is however thrilled to see her baby brother.

Trainer, the sire is a palomino.


----------



## texasgal

Well, I think it's totally unacceptable that we haven't had updated pictures .. I mean, what's it been? Almost 24 hours??? humpf!

He's precious!


----------



## MangoRoX87

FINALLY and congrats!!! quite the dapper little guy! and look at those LEGS!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover

Here's a few examples of sorrel looking babies that are in fact palomino 

before:
http://i343.photobucket.com/albums/o454/apha_rebel2005/butterbaby.jpg
http://i343.photobucket.com/albums/o454/apha_rebel2005/butterbaby2.jpg
after:
http://i343.photobucket.com/albums/o454/apha_rebel2005/l_4a0ced18856d43f7b68fa324dfedf632.jpg

before:
http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk150/elaineshickman/Random Horses/Erin_baby.jpg
after:
http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk150/elaineshickman/Random Horses/Erin_wcrgood.jpg

(these aren't my pictures- supplied by another thread on another forum)


----------



## New_image

I'm on board now, once we got him out in the light I was leaning towards palomino. I guess we'll know this time next year either which way, right? :lol:

My Quarter Horse mare looked similar in her baby pictures... 
Waaaaay back in 1987 









And now in her twenties










And this colts sire




















*Well, I think it's totally unacceptable that we haven't had updated pictures .. I mean, what's it been? Almost 24 hours??? humpf!
*
I will update soon! :wink:


----------



## texasgal

No worries .. lol.

And how cool to have baby and sr pics of the same horse... special.


----------



## AnnaLover

No surprise that your mare ended up as dark as she is, and stallion as light


----------



## trainerunlimited

Oh, wow, I guess he is a pally! I was thinking the sire was a chesty for some reason, so he couldn't possibly be a pally, but he can and most likely is, lol. Grats!!!


----------



## New_image

36 or so hours old.....


























































He is very interested in his soon-to-be room mates:


----------



## texasgal

*grin* ... he still hasn't finished unfolding ... little freakin' cutie!


----------



## Northernstar

He's sooooo beautiful!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## tempest

Even now he looks like he's too light colored to be a chestnut. I've never seen a chestnut that light of a color before. I know it's his foal coat but I'm just stating an observation of mine.


----------



## SaddleStrings

Wow! I haven't checked this thread in a while, and whoa look at that cute little fella! He's precious! Congrats to you and Jinx!


----------



## palominolover

Just checked this thread. Stunning little colt you got there . Definitely worth the wait for something that cute.


----------



## New_image

I am at a loss. Very sadly, Jinx had to be put to sleep this morning. I cannot remember specifically what the vet said but the likely culprit is as her uterus was shrinking and things were settling back into place something twisted and flipped. She was fine when I checked them at 3AM (I do mid-night checks on new babies for the first week) but at 8AM this morning she was a wreck and did not make it.

The colt is in with "Aunt" Zavrina and his sister, but pretty beside himself. Its heartbreaking to see him. We have tried several milk replacer and he has chosen goat milk. Now I am trying to locate a goat-in-milk or two of our own as my neighbors, who are kind enough to give us what they have, wont to be able to supply everything.

He drinks a bit from a bowl but hasn't taken much yet. I'm sure he is very stressed, worried and depressed. He has been drinking from the water tank.

Any veterans, I'll take advice. 
The vet suggested a pint every two hours? 
When would you introduce pellets and what type would be best/easiest for him? How much?


----------



## tinyliny

I am so very , very sorry for you. HOw utterly heartbreaking for all.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I was so, so shocked to see this update. I'm so sorry for your loss and your colt's loss. I just can't even imagine...


----------



## AnnaLover

Oh no!!! How absolutely devastating!! :-( So, so sorry to hear about your beloved Jinx  NOT the update I was expecting or hoping for at all..
This just isn't fair for anyone! I have no experience with raising orphan foals, but I hope someone who does chimes in soon.
Hang in there and stay strong! Please keep us updated on your little boy.. Praying that he gets through this!


----------



## Rachel1786

I'm so sorry to hear about Jinx. I'm so devastated about all the mares and foals lost this year  I wish I had some advice about feeding orphan foals, I hope someone comes on soon that can help. Again I'm so so sorry for the loss of Jinx


----------



## texasgal

OMG .. my heart is in my stomach. I haven't words ..........


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I am So Sorry to hear this update. I don't quite know how much to give but I would believe it to be around two pints since he is under two days. I think its like this for a couple weeks? About every two hours they nurse...I would definitely look it up on google or somewhere. With his depression and such keep a very close eye so he doesn't get sick. If he's out with other horses as you say he is it'll help him too with bonding to other horses. Prayers your way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom

Oh my goodness. Too many losses this year, it's just overwhelming. Prayers and hugs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Do you have a local breeding farm who might let you bring the baby up to them for a stepmom? That's an easier option too if you're not prepared for every couple hours feeding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I've heard of people reaching out to rescues or through sites asking for a nurse mare who lost a foal to adopt the foal. Is that a possibility?


----------



## TrueColours

Oh Nicole - I am sorry  I know how much she meant to you

I had one mare do the exact same thing - she she had to go on the table under the knife to sort her out. What happens is there is a big void left when the mare foals and everything has to settle down into its proper place once again. Usually it all settles properly but sometimes it doesnt and it "plops" down and gets twisted and kinked in the process and unless there is some way to unkink it again, necrotized tissue can set in and violent colic results that no amount of Banamine will sort out

My mare did make it but she was opened up from in front of her udder to her chest, the kinks were massaged and worked out and no necrotized tissue was found and no resectioning was required

Time is also of the essence. The vet hospital for her was 20-25 minutes away and she went on the table right away. Where you are located, you had "0" option other than to do the right thing and allow her to be out of pain 

Look into the Igloo cooler. It allows them to nurse as they want, and to keep the formula fresh for long periods of time. I'll see if I can find the link for you and post it. Its a Godsend for anyone with orphan foals to raise - it allows you to have a life as well as looking after the baby as well as possible

{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Wallaby

Oh my word! I am just so sorry to hear this! 

Such a hard year for babies and their moms... :hug:


----------



## JoesMom

So sorry to hear about Jinx.

I have read that you may need to keep him from drinking to much from the trough. His belly will be full and he won't want to drink milk as much. Not sure where I read it, maybe someone who has raised an orphan can chime in about it.


----------



## TrueColours

Here you go:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.250987128318368.62063.197730093644072&type=3


----------



## JoesMom

http://www.nt.gov.au/d/Content/File/p/Anim_Man/411.pdf

This is an interesting article about bottle or bucket feeding a foal.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I am sorry for your loss...poor Jinx.


----------



## RandysWifey

I am so so sorry! Many prayers for you and yours. Especially the baby


----------



## Speed Racer

My deepest condolences on the loss of your mare. How heart breaking.


----------



## countryryder

Oh no! I couldn't believe it when I read this,I am so sorry! There seems to be so many losses and things going wrong this year for some reason.. I hope your little guy settles down and learns to nurse off of something besides his mom real quick. Once again, I am so sorry for your loss,I know a little what it feels like..


----------



## Roperchick

oh honey! im sooo sorry! theres waaay too much loss this year (((hugs)))
any updates on the little man?? i know you probably just want to concentrate on taking care of him but were all rooting for you guys!




but hes for sure a pali. my colt Charlie was the exact same color and now hes like the poster boy for Palis

http://www.horseforum.com/members/13235/album/everything-charlie-1337/


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I am so, so sorry to hear that  Such a hard thing to go through. Big hugs from someone who has been there. 

We had an orphan when I was a teen, we got in touch with the local 4-H goat club leader and she loaned us a Nubian nanny goat for the colt to nurse from. He thrived with his goat mom.


----------



## Sharpie

If you can't get a goat or two (he can/will learn to nurse directly from the goats), than the igloo milk cooler is the way to go. Young foals will naturally nurse every 15 minutes while they're awake, and there is just no way for us humans to provide that, so we wind up doing every two hours, but foals are just not like calves where they're designed to drink a lot at once. They're 'grazers' so to speak, even from birth.


----------



## Silent one

Oh I am so sorry! I have been keeping up with this thread and your beautiful mare and colt, how heartrending. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## palominolover

How devastating. I'm very sorry for the loss of your mare. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your colt.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I, too, have been following this post & was so thrilled at your lovely foals. So sorry to hear the news about Jinx-such a lovely mare. I had a friend that lost a mare, & a neighbor that lost a foal-we put the hide from the lost foal on the orphan foal & the mare accepted it & she raised the foal for a few months-it sure made life easier for all concerned. We had been taking turns at the every 2-hour feedings & that was rough.Prayers are with you.


----------



## Kelli

Oh no! So sorry for your loss. Sending hugs to you and that precious little baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

we had to tube feed our foal and that was the same amount we were suggested. Introduce pellets in a bucket asap.. i often see my babies nibbling from the creep feeder at a few days old


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Congrats on the colt! So sorry to hear about Jinx she was beautiful.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I am so sorry for the loss of Jinx...... My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jumperforjoy

Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss, I really wish I had some advice to give but I have no experience with orphans :-( 

I hope you find time to get some sleep and rest for yourself during this trying time.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh my God...  I'm devastated and very sorry for your loss of that gorgeous lovely momma mare.

At least your little one is alright


----------



## paintedpastures

Sorry on the loss of your mare.:-(. I raised an orphan foal last year,so know the hardship of that.Best solution is finding a nurse mare but not always easy to find.2nd choice having Goats milk is good,they say the best substitue,but not readily available in the amounts a growing foal will need. A actual milking goat is best. I was unable to get either so my baby was bucket fed.I could never get her to take a nipple & vet prefered bucket to nipple as less risk of aspiration.Fed Foal milk replacer only{Not milk replacers designed for other species like cows}Feeding every 2-3 hrs at first & as they grow the feeds can be spread apart.{I fed amounts according to formula manufactures recommendations.}. She was introduced to creep feeding at only a couple weeks old & had free access to hay & fresh water. I tried making her a Igloo momma milk dispenser but she would not take the nipple. I did on occasion use a doggie water dispencer that worked pretty well{When I knew I'd be away & may be missing or late for a feeding }. The other big thing for raising an orphan is finding a surrogate mom/babysitter ,preferably equine.This gives the baby companionship & they learn horse behavior. I introduced a mare from my herd to become her surogate,she acted as her go to & protector. Made life easier too for later when I integrated her to the herd

Here is my baby drinking from her BISTRO feeder:lol:


----------



## Gilly

I'm so sorry for your loss, New_Image. It must be devastating to see the dark side of breeding.

Your mare has gone to greener pastures. It's horrible that it's under these circumstances.


----------



## Golden Horse

No words of mine can make this any better, so just know I understand and feel your loss, so sudden so shocking. Lots of jingles for the little guy


----------



## snowynkate

so sorry to see the bad news . thoughts are with you


----------



## BBBCrone

Geeze oh man ... I've been lurking this thread and everything was fine last time I was on . I'm so very sorry (((( hugs )))).


----------



## New_image

Thank-you everyone, for the advice and wishes. 

He was in with Zavrina & her filly over night. Zavrina is fairly interested in him, nickers when he stands up and checks on him but Tribby (her filly) gets jealous. I'm worried about Tribby hurting the little guy so Hijinx went in with his new goat pal this morning. The goat isn't sure what to do with a foal and the foal isn't sure what a goat is but shes very sweet, keeps him company. If nothing else she isn't going to hurt him & shes showing him how to munch on hay (from a distance, they are only close together when I am in between them).

He prefers the bucket feeding to the nipple impostors so he hasn't used anything we've hung up for him to feed himself. He also eats like a horse! We are going to need to locate a few more goats I'm afraid. The neighbors can supply a gallon and a half a day and we have bought one goat. One or two more should cover it. What do I do with my new goat farm in a couple of months?! :lol:

I am thinking about soaking some feed for him to have a few handfuls of WITH his milk every hour, hopefully that will slow him down some. 

Now lets talk about feed. There are two feeds I would prefer for him but I cannot get them any time soon. I do have a place that supplies Tribute feeds, how does Tribute Foal Foundation sound for him? My other option is Equine JR which I'd rather not do. I currently feed my herd Tribute Solutions 14 which is what he was trying to gum off the top of moms bucket. IF I can find someone to buy what is suggested, what is the best thing to get him on?

I would really love to wean Tribby a bit early and let Zavrina adopt him. I am afraid that Zavrina being the ditz of a horse that she is would take weeks to settle down after I separate her from her filly.


----------



## AnnaLover

He is just precious!! So glad to hear a positive update.. again, no orphan foal experience here so hopefully someone who does will help you out  
I bet he'll turn out to be a great horse.. so long as you don't spoil him of course :wink: You know what they say about orphan foals turning into monsters!


----------



## New_image

That is a legitimate concern since he started out all kinds of naughty and now he is in grumpy foal self preservation mode. At least he is tough and opinionated, not letting this get him "to" down.


----------



## egrogan

Uggh, so, so sorry to hear that. I have followed your thread all spring and like everyone else, admired Ms. Jinx from afar. I can't imagine how hard this is for you and am sending you heartfelt condolences.


----------



## cmarie

I lost a mare last year with a week old foal to the same thing, I had an other mare with a 3 week old foal and she took her in, what I did is rubbed the mares urine on her and put vicks on both foals head and rump and on the mares nose, I only had to hold the mare twice and she excepted her.


----------



## 1Riding4Jesus

I'm so sorry for your loss. He's such a handsome boy and so very lucky to be part of your family where he will be cared and loved.


----------



## TrueColours

The Tribute line of feeds is an excellent, high quality feed. The fellows that used to work for Buckeye and were responsible for a lot of the different Buckeye Feeds, left and formed Tribute. I switched from Buckeye to Tribute and couldnt be happier ...

I think their foal feed would be an excellent choice for him

Back to my mare and having this same post foaling issue, the vet clinic advised that they saw about 200 of these cases each year in their practice alone, so it is far from an "uncommon" problem, and actually happens quite frequently - from minor, to moderate to severe. Some will resolve with banamine and turnout, some with fluid therapy and some require surgical. I know with my mare and with me being so far away when she foaled, I had to make an immediate decision on her without even seeing her - the attending vet said "There are 2 choices and 2 choices only. She goes for surgery - NOW - or I euthanize her here and now". And if you dont have the surgical option open to you due to funding or distance required to travel to get there, it then all boils down to one option and thats it ... :-(


----------



## New_image

Thanks Dona, I'll put an order in for foal foundation. I am VERY happy with feeding everyone else the Solutions 14. He will certainly be thrilled to start on a pellet as soon as I get it. He gets a pint to a pint and a half every hour of Nuse-Pro & Goats milk. Hes always hungry and wants more. He always has hay in his mouth (not that he can eat it) but he does manage to bolt down grain if he can sneak a nose in a bucket.

I have a friend with a mare who just weaned her three month old colt. The mare is trying to get anything to nurse off from her so we're going to bring her down and see if by some miracle the move doesn't upset her to much and maybe she'll take him?!

He is doing well. Feisty and all things considered- happy. He looks a little sad when he wants to run to someone, rub on someone to get the bugs off or cuddle up and there is no one for him. But he changes gears and joins the others doing grown up horse things.


----------



## itsapleasure

So sorry to hear of your loss 
Your little boy is adorable, he will certainly be a looker when he grows up!
I hope the "nurse" mare works out, would be good for him to have a nurse/teacher to keep him in line. A really "mommish" mare will often take on a baby, even going so far as to steal another mares baby if hers is weaned off of her so I am crossing my fingers for you, good luck! Looking foreward to pictures and updates.


----------



## TrueColours

Good luck with your friend's mare! We are all crossing our fingers that it works out and hopefully if her udder is full and she is seeking relief from the pressure she will be grateful to have ANYTHING nurse on it!

Keep us updated


----------



## AnnaLover

Fingers crossed that your friend's mare take to him like her own!! That would really be so great for him and should eliminate any chances of him ending up with the classical orphan foal behavioral problems!  Best of luck and hoping to hear a great update later on!!


----------



## BarrelWannabe

I'm so sorry for the loss of Jinx. This year has been a tough one, but she left you with a lasting gift, her son. I wish the two of you all the luck in the world, and many hugs and prayers as well.

Would you mind if I did a sketch of Jinx for you?


----------



## Corporal

NI, *I am so sorry for your loss.* **sigh, and many hugs** I saw the original post, but didn't check on it until today.
Jinx was a _lovely_ mare and I know she will be missed. I am sure that you sent her to heaven for a loved one who has passed on. I did that my horse, "Tyke", for my FIL (RIP, 1909-1975) to ride.
Praying for Hijinx to grow fast and healthy.


----------



## New_image

*Would you mind if I did a sketch of Jinx for you? *

We wouldn't mind at all, would love that, thank-you.



We'll see how the new mare goes, fingers crossed. She isn't here yet (tonight or tomorrow). For now we do have a good rhythm down. It involves me never leaving home and sleeping infrequently of course but he is happy. Zavrina is really starting to take him under her wing. She was really close to her sister and I think she'd let Hijinx nurse if her own foal wasn't such a snot about not sharing mommy! But at least she keeps tabs on him, talks to him, watches him and he has someone to learn from.

She has "adopted" the goat also and is now the mother of three. She lives in the land of little ones  


















Its suprising to me, my older baby stealing mare who has had eight foals wants nothing to do with him. And the Percheron who lives with Zavrina and Jinx in the broodmare pasture, had nine previous foals, could also take or leave him. She is nice to him but doesn't pay any attention to him. Zavrina was a maiden this year and has been doing a great job trying to help him out.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Omg, Tribby is huge compared to the little guy.

Im so glad Zirvana is being so helpful. Maybe after a few more days he'll be able to nurse from her? Tribby just has to get used to the idea. LoL.

The goat is cute. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

She is half moose I believe  Watching her try to nurse is almost funny and Zavrina is over it. She just walks away. Tribby also appears to be deciding that buckskin is just not for her...


----------



## Kayella

Those silly buckskins! My boy is doing the exact same thing :/ Awkward chunk.

Five weeks









Eight weeks









So glad to hear he's doing well! Hopefully all goes well with the surrogate


----------



## Rhen

I can't even come up w/ any words, other then I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful mare Jinx. Hopefully Hijinx will will carry her traits and you will have a piece of her forever.

Good luck to you and the lil guy!

~~Again sorry for your loss, Lisa in PA


----------



## waresbear

Oh, I so hope this mare wants to adopt him.


----------



## Hunter65

So sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful Jinx. The little guy is beautiful, please keep us updated with more picts as he grows.


----------



## New_image

The nurse mare has not made it over to our farm yet, her owner has a few things she is juggling and hasn't had the opportunity.

BUT Zavrina is accepting Hijinx a little more every day. Since I've located a couple of goats, extra milk and received an order on actual mare milk replacer and his pellets (which of course, he doesn't like)... I think we'll be alright as-is.
He is getting a quart about every hour & a half threw the day and from midnight to 6AM we do three hour intervals. 

Trib is still a bully when the horses are in the barn but she has really warmed up to him when they are outside. This heat wave is suppose to break for us in two days which means they'll take themselves outside (they've been hold up in a stall in front of a fan for days). She shares her mom more when they are in the pasture and she has learned that Hijinx makes an exceptional playmate! Hijinx has taken to jumping on the poor goats so its good he has Tribby to wear himself out with as soon as the weather permits the horses to actually leave the barn/shade.

Tribulation showing Hijinx around:



































































































"I guess the little guy isn't "too" bad unless I have to share my stall with him..."


----------



## texasgal

How precious .. and nice ... for everyone!


----------



## Willow Winds

So glad to see the little guy is okay! I'm super sorry about the loss of Jinx.


----------



## Hunter65

Wheeee!!!!!!!! They look like they are havin fun!


----------



## Rhen

The next to last pic is soooo sweet!! Such a sweet looking baby from such a sad situation. So happy Zavrina is accepting him!! Shes a good good girl for that! He looks like hes pretty content!!! Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## MangoRoX87

I'm so sorry about Jinx, but SO thankful that you have these opportunities presented to you to help the little guy! God is great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Special Effects

I wanted to do this by PM but this software will not allow a new member to send PM's, so -

I just wanted to say how sorry I am about your loss of Jinx. I've dealt with an orphan and it's tough work. I hope you have some help ....but it does get better with a bit of time. 

I'm the one that bred Beyond Blonde and I try to keep track of where he is and how he's doing - which is how/why I found your thread. I just wanted to extend my condolences. 

If you like, feel free to email me at [email protected]

Take care and again I'm sorry.

Laurie


----------



## Spirit Lifter

How sad that Jinx isn't here to mother her baby. She would be so proud! 

What a relief that HiJinx has some pasture friends around to play and learn from. That is indeed a blessing because otherwise it would be unbearable for human and colt alike. Thanks for posting the pics. It's so nice and such a relief to actually SEE that he is doing okay after hearing about his and your loss. :hug:


----------



## paintedpastures

Looks like things are falling into place & you have your baby on a good start
Hope things work out with the nurse mare,if not I think You can keep on the direction you have been with him ,by the pics looks like he is doing great
GOOD JOB!!:clap:


----------



## AnnaHalford

New image, I'm so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you and I hope things continue to go well for Hijinx.


----------



## MsBHavin

I'm so sorry to hear about your mare


----------



## Druydess

I'm so sorry for you and your sweet mare. My thoughts and blessings are with you both.


----------



## SaddleStrings

Words cannot express how deeply saddened I am to hear the loss of your mare Jinx. Please accept my condolences. It appears your foal will be a fighter, and you have a good network of friends and neighbors that are helping you out. Wishing you the best! Keep posting those adorable pics of your little guy! He's such a charmer


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful mare.


----------



## New_image

Quick question. I know that goats milk and milk replacer can make a foal constipated, so I have been trying to water things down a little without making it to weak. 
Is there anything that I could give him to help things move along? 

He was pretty quiet yesterday, laying down a lot. It took me about half of the day to realize he might be a little stopped up and so we gave him an enema. Then in 10 minutes, since nothing happened, we gave him another. He came up with a good amount of poop then! And boy was he jazzed, running, bucking, being naughty etc.. 

This morning he was quieter again and I saw him strain to poop. My husband is bringing home a bunch of Fleet Enemas this evening but I am out now so I tried a "homemade recipe" from another forum after goggling. That did NOTHING for him. He didn't even poop the water out! Now hes napping. 

I did call the vet just to bounce it off his head and he said to give him another enema when we get one. 

Is there anything I could feed him? He has gotten some yogurt in his milk and pro bios too. Anything else?



The little tyke is two weeks old now and otherwise doing very well....


----------



## MangoRoX87

Goodness, he is just SO tiny!


----------



## filly20

I'm so sorry for you'r loss with Jinx, BEAUTIFUL girl! GORGEOUS baby too, glad everything is going well for him. For the question, i'm sorry i'm no help with that.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

any one suggest mineral oil?? We use it to flush our horses systems if they seem to be acting like they're constipated and miserable with digestive upset. Just a few drops in the mixture might help, since he's still so little. Its all in your best judgement for measurement.
Sorry to hear about your loss, she was beautiful, and i definitely agree he's going to be palomino. Wishing you the best of luck!!!


----------



## artisticgold

So sorry to hear of the loss of your mare. That baby is stunning! good luck!


----------



## New_image

I was wondering about mineral oil, maybe just a little something to help him out. After several enemas he has been much more comfortable and regular, to my knowlege, for the past 24 hours or so.Now if only I could get him to drink from a bucket on the wall overnight  He happily slurps down the quart and a half I bring him every hour and a half but he will not drink from a bowl or bucket on his own. I was hoping to get him a three/four hour supply at a time threw the night and get some rest! He also insists on choking down the grain Zavrina eats and refuses to eat the Land O Lakes, Progressives or Tribute foal foundation pellets (just like his sister). None of my horses will take them! They stink though so I don't blame them. But someones foals must be eating these things? I ended up giving up with Tribby and letting her just eat the Tribute Solutions 14 everyone else is on. However, I really hope Hijinx will take a liking to one of these when he is ready in a week or two because I think he NEEDS a foal pellet.


----------



## artisticgold

I saw on line that someone had taken an igloo type cooler, and put a spigot on the side, and then one of those artificial 'teats' on it. They filled the cooler with the milk replacer, and the baby learned to drink on it, and the cooler kept the replacer cool enough to supply 6-8 hours of milk for the foal. Good luck!


----------



## artisticgold

here's a used one for sale

"Igloo" Orphan Foal Milk Replacement Feeder - LuckyPony.com

here's a post with one for an example

*IGLOO MOMMA* ORPHANED FOAL TIPS & HINTS, Bottle Feeding Ideas, and MORE


----------



## kctop72

Have you thought about adding a little flavor to the pellets? I've heard adding some apple juice or some syrup to give it a sweet taste. The mineral oil can also be added to help keep him regular?


----------



## kctop72

Oh and I am so sorry for your loss of Jinx but your boy is gorgeous and looks very happy! I think you have done a fantastic job!!!


----------



## Melissa1984

Oh No! I am so sorry about your loss of Jinx she was a beauty. Your little boy is handsome though!


----------



## Cinder

Subbing! So sorry to hear about Jinx, but I'm very glad that the little guy has been doing pretty well so far!


----------



## Druydess

Have to tried Probiotics?


----------



## New_image

Yes, he is getting yougart and pro bios as meantioned  

The igloo cooler is a great idea but like I said the little tyke will not drink out of anything but his rubber bowls when I come out. He wont drink from a bucket if left with him.

I ended up having the vet out to visit him today as he started to act pretty uncomfortable on and off. Its weird. Something will just "hit him" and he will get a little hot, breathes heavy, kicks out, stomps and bites his sides or trys to bite his tail rather. The vet checked for sand, saw what he is passing and since it isn't hard he doesn't feel its constipation. His manure isn't hard but he does strain to pass so I still think thats constipation. The vet said to treat him for ulcers for a week and to feed him a stool softener for a couple of days. He says that mineral oil will help him pass manure but hinders proper digestion?


----------



## HeatherGavitt

I adopted an orphan foal 5 years ago, she was 8 days old when I got her. She was a PMU baby. She did well on mana pro milk replacer, out of a bucket. I assume by now you have it all figured out. I am so sorry to hear of your horrible loss. But on the bright side the baby is stunning!


----------



## New_image

Hijinx update:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pic...-brothers-ruin-everything-131143/#post1601243


----------



## New_image

Update, for those who've asked

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/hijinx-has-been-busy-133474/


----------



## Silent one

Gorgeous baby!


----------

